# Dyson vs. Miele?



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
Our vacuum has given up the ghost and we're looking at getting a new one. I'd like to get one that will last a very long time and it needs to have great HEPA filtration because of my DH's allergies. I mostly have HW floors right now but we'll be moving soon so who knows. I also have a cat and 2 bunnies (indoor) who shed buckets. A friend of mine got a Miele and swears by it. I kind of like the idea of a cannister because I found my old upright to be heavy, bulky and awkward, especially for cleaning stairs. My husband thinks a Dyson is the way to go. It sounds like even though that's an upright it might be more manageable/light and has a telescoping extension for stairs. Anybody have experience with either of these and thoughts/recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

I





















my dyson. It was the best investment I ever made, I have had it for over a year now, no problems, still gets as much stuff up as b4 and with 2 kids, 3 labs and 1 dh, that's a ton!


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

I love love love our Miele (I can't believe I am so passionate about a vacuum







). We've had it for a couple years, I use it everyday, and it is a work horse... no problems. With two dogs, an active 3 year old, and living in the middle of the woods, there is lots to vacuum up. I personally like canister vacuums, and don't like bagless ones. I prefer to empty a bag. Our Miele has a telescoping wand that works great for our stairs. Works well on both our hardwood and carpets.


----------



## rgarlough (Jul 18, 2002)

I second the Miele.







I've had mine for 5+ years. Its great on the hardwood with the 'normal' head and with the powerhead, its great on carpet. The HEPA filters are reasonably priced at $30-50 depending on where you get them. I also found a few places online to buy bags from for a super deal









We have 4 cats and 2 German Shepherds and this work horse NEVER breaks down. The bags are FABULOUS for keeping all the hair in and its so much easier to deal with than a bagless.

I also enjoy the canister vs the upright... We have a Hoover upright for our carpeted upstairs and it is ok... but the Miele gets the carpet SO MUCH CLEANER with the powerhead.

If you can, find a vacuum shop and try one out. I think you'll also find the Miele love...


----------



## treehugginmama (Apr 25, 2003)

We got The Animal Dyson last month and I'mm sooooooo





















with it. It's easy to push, it has great suction and we can use it on our bare floor also.


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for all the help! I ended up going into a store and doing a test drive/talking to a guy who was very knowledgable. He felt that since most of my house is HW and tile that the Miele would be better so that's what I got. LOVE IT!! One of the best things, which I hadn't even thought about is that the exhaust air blows straigtht up into the air vs. behind the vacuum which is how it is on an upright. Not a big deal on carpet on HW/tile floors it prevents all the dust and stuff from getting blown into the air.

Thanks again!


----------

